
Charles Schwab CEO on how he tests job candidates by taking them to breakfast - rchaudhary
https://www.theblaze.com/news/2016/02/22/charles-schwab-ceo-reveals-how-he-tests-job-candidates-by-taking-them-to-breakfast-having-restaurant-mess-up-their-order
======
jpeg_hero
Ha! The ole "Double Gimmick."

Tricking the candidate to deal with a wrong food order and then telling the
candidate that his biggest failing was falling for the trick that his
professor pulled on him (The final exam was "what is the name of the janitor?"
presumably the professor failed most of the class on the final).

This CEO's whole life is a pithy business stories with a moral suitable for a
business advice book!

------
beatgammit
Eh, I guess I'd pass that test because I honestly don't care about my order
most of the time. And if I'm out on an interview, I _definitely_ don't care
about it, especially not enough to risk making a bad impression.

I doubt many would fail that portion of the interview.

The biggest failure question, however, is a pretty good one, and it seems to
be pretty common in interviews that it's almost become cliche. Honestly, I
feel like this article is pretty weak.

------
rdiddly
Fantasy response, like if you somehow saw it coming and didn't care about the
job:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-b2nc4Qbi4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-b2nc4Qbi4)

(unedited: [https://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/chris-farley-coffee-
comme...](https://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/chris-farley-coffee-commercial-
snl-high-quality/83156267) )

